# the man caves are being opened



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

they are coming out now , once again they are waiting till the last minute to get ready for deer season and its not pretty. here in st. charles mo i have seen 2 this week that made me lmao...... # 1 got a new bow from bass pro here he had a haa sight NO REST the shooter was putting the arrow in the sight and letting them fly..................>#2 made me chuckle .... he had a biscut AND a dropaway on the same bow.... hes wasnt getting good results....any of you guys[coaches ] getting any good lolo....... post up lets hear some good ones.........i need a good laugh today.....


----------

